# Kann ein PCI Steckplatz eine TV Karte grillen ?



## Solaris1000 (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem.

Habe mir für meinen HTPC einen neue  TV Karte gekauft.

TBS 6981 DVB-S2 Doppel-Tuner, PCIe Satelliten-HDTV: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Diese ist mir vor gestern nach nur einer Stunde TV über Dvb Viewer verschmort,d.h es rocj verschort und auf der Rückseite der Karte wie auch auf dem PCI express x 1 Steckplatz gibt es  eine schwarze Stelle.

Meine Frage:  Kann ein Pci Steckplatz eine Karte so beschädigen oder liegt der Fehler eher bei der Karte.

Hatte zuvor eine Terratec Cinergy HD und eine Tevi 464 die problemlos gelaufen sind.

Das man Grafikkarten durch übertakten kaputt machen weiß ich, aber eine Tv Karte ?

Habe die Karte in den PCIexpress x 1 Platz gesteckt und mit einer Schraube am Gehäuse befestigt wie alle Karten.Dann die Antennekabel angeschlossen ,und den Treiber  installiert.

Habe noch eine solche Karte und bevor ich diese einbaue dachte ich frage lieber mal die Spezialisten hier.


----------



## NCphalon (13. Mai 2011)

Mach mal en Foto von den verschmorten Stellen, aber wenn vorher Karten in dem Slot funktioniert ham muss es wohl an der Karte liegen, besonders wenn sie noch neu is.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte zwar so etwas bisher nur bei RAM Bänken gesehen wo der Riegel den Slot angekokelt hat, aber für unmöglich halte ich es nicht das so etwas passieren kann. Ein Bild würde bei der Sache mehr helfen, um zu sehen was der Auslöser war.


----------



## pcfreak26 (13. Mai 2011)

Grundsätzlich, ja so etwas wäre möglich, kommt aber eher selten vor. Denke aber eher auch das sich die Karte verabschiedet hat mit nem kurzen oder so. Hoffe mal das bis auf den X1 Slot ist am Mainboard nichts weiter beschädigt ist.

Ich hatte nämlich schon das Glück bzw Pech das mir eine defekte Graka (AGP) die Northbridge eines Mainboards mitgenommen hat. Oder bei einem Kunden hatte Ich den Fall da kam anscheinend Strom über den Ide-Bus und hat mir sogar den Firmwarebaustein eines DVD-roms gekillt (das Teil ist explodiert und hatte danach in der Mitte ein Loch). Auf jedenfall würde Ich die Tv-Karte in die RMA geben.


----------



## Keygen (13. Mai 2011)

man kann mit jedem anschluss am mobo THEORETISCH alles durchschmoren lassen was es am pc zum durchschmoren gibt


----------



## Desmodontidae (13. Mai 2011)

PCI und PCIe liefern, abgesehen vom PEG (75Watt) bis zu 25Watt. Sprich es liegt eine Spannung an und es geht Strom durch. 
Ähnliches hatte ich schon mit einer Grafikkarte. Jedoch war schlecht abzuschätzen ob es die Karte oder das MBO war.

Hatte die Karte zufällig noch nen MiniMolex oder normalen Molex Anschluss für Strom dran? Evtl. verbrauchte die Karte mehr als von der Schnittstelle zu liefern ging und hat sich dadurch aufgeraucht.

Grundsätzlich ist die Empfehlung richtig die Karte in die Garantie zu geben. Wieso, weshalb, warum kann eh keiner nachprüfen und interessiert in der Regel auch keinen, wenn keine offensichtliche mechanische Beschädigung vorliegt.


----------



## Solaris1000 (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo danke erstmal für eure vielen Antworten.

Das mit den Ram Riegel ist mir auch bekannt weil es mir auch mal passiert ist.
Habe anbei mal ein Foto von dem Schaden.

Habe nun mit dem Support von TBS mal gemailt und die sagen das das dadurch enstanden sein kann das ich die externe Stromverbindung falsch angeschlossen habe.
Diese sieht so ähnlich aus  wie die Stromversorgung meiner Grafikkarte. 

Hätte ich nur eine Seite des Steckers an das Netzteil anschliessen sollen ?

Das Problem ist halt das wenn es mein Fehler war ich die Karte nicht ersetzt bekomme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2011)

Schick das Teil ein, in den ersten 6 Monaten müssen die beweisen das es ein Anwenderfehler war. Auf dem Bild kann man es nur undeutlich sehen, aber das sieht mir nach einem 6 Pin-Stecker aus wie er jede Grafikkarte hat, und dort ist es egal ob das andere Ende vom Adapter mit einem oder zwei Molexstecker verbunden ist. Ich würde mich mal mit dem Händler kurzschliessen was der meint bezüglich der Reklamation.


----------



## NCphalon (14. Mai 2011)

Also ohne den Stecker zu zerstören kannste da nix falsch anschließen, das is en schwacher Versuch des Herstellers sich der Garantie zu entziehen^^


----------



## Keygen (14. Mai 2011)

sends zurück die sollen ein neues das auch funzt verkaufen


----------



## Desmodontidae (14. Mai 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Schick das Teil ein, in den ersten 6 Monaten müssen die beweisen das es ein Anwenderfehler war. Auf dem Bild kann man es nur undeutlich sehen, aber das sieht mir nach einem 6 Pin-Stecker aus wie er jede Grafikkarte hat, und dort ist es egal ob das andere Ende vom Adapter mit einem oder zwei Molexstecker verbunden ist. Ich würde mich mal mit dem Händler kurzschliessen was der meint bezüglich der Reklamation.



Wo sieht man den da ne Grafikkarte und ne 6pol für +75Watt? in der Regel haben die aktuelleren TV Karten meist nen Mini Molex dran. Was hierbei auch schon erwähnt wurde, die kann man durch die geometrische Sicherung nur mit Gewalt falsch ranstecken.

Die Karte einschicken und gut ist. Vorher noch scharfe Fotos vom Stromanschluss tätigen, damit da keiner sagen kann, falsch angeschlossen. Das ist einfach ein defektes E Teil auf dem PCB.


----------



## rebel4life (15. Mai 2011)

Einen Stecker wie vom 3,5er Floppy kann man nur als extremer Grobmotoriker ausversehen falsch herum einstecken. Es kann natürlich sein, dass der Hersteller eine eigene Lösung verbaut hat, was ich jedoch bezweifle.

Wieso einschicken? Er kann doch auch ein Austauschgerät fordern vom Händler, ich nehme mal an, dass dieser noch ein paar von diesen Karten da hat. 

Einschicken ist nervig und dauert oft Monate, ein Austauschgerät bekommt man sofort.

Lies dir einfach den Wiki Artikel zur Gewährleistung durch, da hier keine Rechtsberatung erwünscht ist sollte das reichen.


----------



## Solaris1000 (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

habe mich geirrt.
Ich habe sogar das original Kabel von der Karte genommen.

Werde die Karte morgen wieder zu Amazon schicken und um Ersatz bitten.Mal sehen was passiert.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.


----------



## Desmodontidae (20. Mai 2011)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Einen Stecker wie vom 3,5er Floppy kann man nur als extremer Grobmotoriker ausversehen falsch herum einstecken. Es kann natürlich sein, dass der Hersteller eine eigene Lösung verbaut hat, was ich jedoch bezweifle.
> Wieso einschicken? Er kann doch auch ein Austauschgerät fordern vom Händler, ich nehme mal an, dass dieser noch ein paar von diesen Karten da hat. Einschicken ist nervig und dauert oft Monate, ein Austauschgerät bekommt man sofort.
> Lies dir einfach den Wiki Artikel zur Gewährleistung durch, da hier keine Rechtsberatung erwünscht ist sollte das reichen.


 
Ja, sicherlich richtig, aber einschicken muss er es trotzdem. Ohne dem bekommt er keinen Ersatz^^


----------

